# -

## panel

.
    -    -,    .     ,    -      .
  -      ? ,       ?
.

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

:

", 

            .           .          55 .    ,      ,   71 .             .

        :

55  51           .
55  66              .
91  55             .
71  55         .
25 ( 26, 60, 10, 44, 76)  71         .
    ,       91  66.
66  55      ."

----------


## panel

,     .

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> ,     .


   .   :

-           ( 51);
-        ;
-     51     5  .

     55  ,     57 "  ".
      :
 71  57;
 26  71;
 57  51.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


     (   )     ?

----------


## DyexrfKbpf9002

> (   )     ?


  -    .       ().

----------


## S.prometova

> .
>     -    -,    .     ,    -      .
>   -      ? ,       ?
> .


.        .      .

----------


## 7272

> 71  57;
>  26  71;
>  57  51


 
.71 .51
        ,     ,   ,

----------


## panel

.  .  -      .     ( ) .51 .71 ,        ? .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   ,         / ?

----------


## panel

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

?

----------


## panel

.71 .51

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .71 .51


 ,     .    ,  ..  76  51   60  51.
  .   ?

----------


## panel

,  .    -,    .        ( 71  51). 76-  60-     -   .
    :    -      -.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -,    .


      ,     -    ? --?      ?
,         ,          .,         ,      .
71        .





> -,


 ,          .?       .?

----------


## panel

,    ,    :

:
   -,      .         10 500 ₽,     20%  1750 ₽.

    ,   -.

  :
 71  51  10 500 ₽        .
 10  &#171;  &#187;  71  8750 ₽       .
 19  71  1750 ₽   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,    ,


 ,      ,   .
,    ,    .

----------


## 7272

,     - ,           . 
  ,     ,    :
.71.01 .51
.51 .71.01

----------


## panel

ZZZhanna  7272,      .
    -  - ,      .
            .
          .
,      .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -  - ,      .


,    ,       ., .. 




> 76  51   60  51.


   -   51  76/60

----------


## panel

ZZZhanna,   , -,     ,    .    - .             ?      7272.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -,     ,    .    - .


,  ,   .     ,        ,      ,    ,  /    .





> ?


   ,     .   ,    - .  ""       .




> 7272


    - , . -  ,     .
 ,   ,      ,     .71, ,      ,     ,   . .
,      ,    ,  ..      .   ?

----------


## panel

*ZZZhanna*, ,     ,        ,       .  .

----------


## 7272

> ,   ,      ,     .71


   ,    ,   ,     ,  ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


  .        ,   /  -       ))

----------


## 7272

> .        ,   /  -       ))


 ,   ,  : 



> -      ? ,       ?


,     -   
     ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,     -


 





> -      .





> -  - ,      .
>             .

----------

